# Tired of ‘white people moving into the area’?



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

N.Y. women tired of 'white people moving into the area' force tenants out at gunpoint: report - Washington Times

_Two Brooklyn women have been arrested after they robbed and intimidated three tenants out of their apartment at gunpoint, then squatted in the usurped home, because they were reportedly fed up with white people moving to the area._

I might be barking up the wrong tree here, but it seems like white people aren't the problem in this particular neighborhood.

Could we have a comment please, Mr Sharpton?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm trying to think of a situation where I would let a couple of women, or anyone, force me out of my apartment without the women being carted off to the morgue.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another example of the racism that exists and is perpetuated by many black people in the US. The racist atty gen as well as the *** in chief are directly responsible for this type of racism.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

love both dogs, slippy


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'm trying to think of a situation where I would let a couple of women, or anyone, force me out of my apartment without the women being carted off to the morgue.


The aggressors in this situation were armed. The victims weren't.

Come to think of it, this was in NY. More than likely they should be facing some pretty serious weapons charges, shouldn't they?  The biggest joke here is that nobody is saying hate crime, despite the direct quote of why they did it. It can't be a hate crime if it's against whites, after all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> love both dogs, slippy


Hey OldMurph! Hope you are doing well. Good to see you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So am I still a racist if the cartoon bubble in my head, thinking about this situation, really makes me laugh? I picture three skinny pasty-white NYC homos with a Coexist bumper sticker on their shared Prius being threatened by two 400 pound fat black women with a cheap Saturday Night Special. If my interpretation of the event is anything close to reality, I suggest they all deserve each other.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Squatters will be met with a half barrel and the MC . What happens next is very predictable


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Nothing will change till they do something so heinous a whole neighborhood goes off. then it will get worse, and expand to other places and the shot heard round the world will have been fired again.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> N.Y. women tired of 'white people moving into the area' force tenants out at gunpoint: report - Washington Times
> 
> _Two Brooklyn women have been arrested after they robbed and intimidated three tenants out of their apartment at gunpoint, then squatted in the usurped home, because they were reportedly fed up with white people moving to the area._
> 
> ...


They won't have to worry about me. The single best indicator of crime in a neighborhood is the percentage of blacks.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

" We done been tellin em, thats wheez tard of thems bringun theys white asses up n hur. rasin the cost a liven an sech. I ax that bitch to done go head an move da fuk out, but she tried to front a ***** an soz I pull my shit out and tol that honky cracka to gedafukout. rite now! The las thing we need upn hur is sum uppity ass racist honky ma-fukrs causn us to hafta git jobs or sum shit. Theyz raisn propty val...val....ma-fukn costs and shit. Damn. Two things we hates round here...ma-fukn racists and gotdamn crackas."


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn, you do the well. Too good, what side a da hood you be from?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Damn, you do the well. Too good, what side a da hood you be from?


ma-fuggin compton bitch!!!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Strong Beach up in hea


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

But you do know that once you let one move in, there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Man, they be some triflin' chicken heads.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This is all I have to say about that.

Ese Menace- Southern Califas (Ft. Miss Lady Pinks&#8230;:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> They won't have to worry about me. The single best indicator of crime in a neighborhood is the percentage of blacks.


It is what it is.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Word Homie


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> ma-fuggin compton bitch!!!


SG Guy - you are killin me, damn THAT WAS FUNNY


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank God Obama put Holder in charge of the Justice department. I bet he will get to the bottom of this immediately see justice done.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

So there is a major influx of whites moving into getto neighborhoods, yea right. At best it's white trash that can't afford there current dump! What a crock of bull shit.


----------

